# PVC or Aluminuim



## Galway (Aug 1, 2012)

I am looking to replace my old wooden sliding door but don't know which is the best. It is a very large opening and don't want to spend a fortune.
Any advice please.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

My personal preference is UPVC available in variety of colours and finishes, Ali even with thermal breaks I've always found creates condensation


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

my personal preference would be for aluminium, you can still get condensation issues with upvc as well, also upvc prone to distortion and fading colour too with the strength of the sun.
so long as you go for the thicker type of thermal layer they have improved massively in recent times and i have had no probs whatsoever, aluminium cheaper too by quite a lot in price


----------



## Galway (Aug 1, 2012)

thank you both for your quick replies


----------

